# TB under control yet??



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

ok, 5 yrs or so ago dnr announced the tb scare and declared open season on all deer. now our deer herd is drasticly cut back, most people are happy to see one deer when they go out. so when is enough, enough? is TB under control now or was it a convient excuse???

i'm not sure about you but i'm sick of not seeing deer or hardly even tracks in the snow!

imo
mike


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

***, i posted in wildlife management because this is a management issue, or should i say mismanagement....the tb scare is a joke, tb has been around for many years, they just decided to bring it to light and use it for an excuse. tb under control yet was a title of sarcasm.........


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

limige said:


> ***, i posted in wildlife management because this is a management issue, or should i say mismanagement....the tb scare is a joke, tb has been around for many years, they just decided to bring it to light and use it for an excuse. tb under control yet was a title of sarcasm.........


I moved it in here so the people that HAVE to deal with the real life TB issues EVERYDAY can respond to how much of a joke you think it is  


ferg....


----------



## bugg (Feb 2, 2005)

Its a joke to you, well I live in the T.B area and It is here I have seen it in deer that have been shot here, last year I know 4 people that had shot deer with visable T.B present, including the hunter who contracted it when he cut himself while dressing it, he had to endure 6 operations on his hand and continued taking antibiotics for the entire year. he is doing good though, but tell him it is a joke! not a joke here, maybe it has been in the herd for many years, but if we don't get it under control now there will not be a safe herd to hunt. 
Yes I know the deer numbers are down, really down i have not taken a deer here for 3 years, we use to drive around shining and see 100s of deer in the feilds at night, well now we do it and see 20 total, if you talk to the old timers around here that have lived here all their life they will say they can remember a time when the deer around here were almost non-existant, so it seems that this is a cycle, and the deer are very over hunted, and just because they sell unlimited permits, or multiple tags, the choice is ours, we don't have to shoot all the deer. the deer herd will rebound, and the T.B may always be here, but maybe not so abundant in the future.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Here's some facts for you I spoke to a CO who stated that 90% of the county still baits. If so shouldn't TB rates skyrockect???  

Another thing I've been looking on the web but maybe Jean will know this one. " Has there ever been a sucessfull eradication of TB in the wild?? If so where?

One more to chew on. Texas has a gallizion more cattle than the TB zone and believe me they feed/bait big time. How come Texas doesn't have TB and why don't they test their deer herd to make sure??

Any input Jean??.........Marty


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

bugg,
i live here also and i have lived here as long as this latest round of tb has been a issue. i say latest because as we all know tb was in the cattle back in the 50's. most likley was never actually eradicated.
to most people i meet and talk to tb is a joke, especially the dnr's plan to eradicate it. maybe a sad joke but a joke all the same. 

the majority of hunters still bait and the goverment knows about it. they can not stop it now and most likley will never stop it. fact is the only person i know that doesn't bait is me. how stupid am i.
i have not herd any numbers yet this year and do not expect to see anything until january.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

east bay ed said:


> bugg,
> 
> 
> the majority of hunters still bait and the goverment knows about it. they can not stop it now and most likley will never stop it. fact is the only person i know that doesn't bait is me. how stupid am i
> ...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

if tb was such a problem why don't the dnr fly around in choppers (or sleds) and nail every deer they can find, i mean, if it's really that serious and out of control. don't tell me they can't either because thats exactly what they plan to do north of midland where the wild boar got loose. i spoke to a CO a few weeks ago about that.

the dnr controls the numbers of the herd, there's nothing natural about it, so don't say its a cycle. what do bait piles have to do with deer being around cattle?? maybe cattle farmers should be required to have 7' fences...

don't tell me this aint' a joke of an excuse, if they need to do something about it, do it and rebuild the population with a fresh herd of healthy deer, don't drag it out for 10 yrs making a generation of hunters misable.

imo
mike


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

limige said:


> if tb was such a problem why don't the dnr fly around in choppers (or sleds) and nail every deer they can find, i mean, if it's really that serious and out of control. don't tell me they can't either because thats exactly what they plan to do north of midland where the wild boar got loose. i spoke to a CO a few weeks ago about that.
> 
> the dnr controls the numbers of the herd, there's nothing natural about it, so don't say its a cycle. what do bait piles have to do with deer being around cattle?? maybe cattle farmers should be required to have 7' fences...
> 
> ...





The dnr dont do that because they are making all that money on doe pemits
off the hunters.I dont see what they are trying to do are they trying to kill all the deer in thous areas.Because if they are trying to shrink the herd it seams like by reading all this that they did that so what are they trying to do.I'm glad i dont hunt in thous areas but where i hunt in gladwin the herd is so low 5 out of 6 people in my camp didnt even see a deer all year bow gun now late bow a few went out didnt see a thing.And this is in all are best spots my self i sat in my trees/blinds all 10 of them that i useally see 2 or 3 deer every night with out seeing a thing all year.I think its from the doe permits the dnr had in are area for a few years in a row.They must have seen the herds in a small decline but did nothing.I dont think they know any thing about mangment and need to take classes ran by other states  :rant:


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
I've posted a photo of a necropsy on a deer head that cultured positive for TB from DMU 452 in 2004. The tongue has been cut out to reveal the medial retropharyngeal lymph nodes, one of which contained an abscess.
The corn could be from a legal food plot. 








Jean


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I hunt the Hubbard Lake area and TB is still there. We shot a nice 4.5 year old
8 pt and looks like it going to be positive. In cleaning it we knew by looking that things were not right when the lungs came out. Found out that another was taken on property next to us last year. We have never had a postive or suspect in the past. We hunt about 1500 acres between clubs and I can tell you there is no baiting!!!. I have never had a need for bait - 
Are deer numbers down - yes - but we have new cedar growing that we have not had in 10 to 15 years. We are also working on a five or better point rule - are these older deer carriers from before - I don't know. We are watching the numbers of does taken - and starting to look at that. Dont want to see numbers lower than were we are at! I still love deer camp and for me it's not just putting something on the pole - my decision. Up north I will follow our rule - down here a spike would be mightly tasty. Just my two cents

DanP


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Perhaps the answer can be found in the "INTERNATIONAL REVIEW OF BOVINE TUBERCULOSIS IN THE STATE OF MICHIGAN"
An interesting point from "down under"-- New Zealand deer-- no closed season,can be hunted commercially, there are est. 4 deer per sq. km. or 6 per sq. mi. yet there are TB infected deer.


----------



## jerickle (Dec 1, 2005)

bugg said:


> Its a joke to you, well I live in the T.B area and It is here I have seen it in deer that have been shot here, last year I know 4 people that had shot deer with visable T.B present, including the hunter who contracted it when he cut himself while dressing it, he had to endure 6 operations on his hand and continued taking antibiotics for the entire year. he is doing good though, but tell him it is a joke! not a joke here, maybe it has been in the herd for many years, but if we don't get it under control now there will not be a safe herd to hunt.
> Yes I know the deer numbers are down, really down i have not taken a deer here for 3 years, we use to drive around shining and see 100s of deer in the feilds at night, well now we do it and see 20 total, if you talk to the old timers around here that have lived here all their life they will say they can remember a time when the deer around here were almost non-existant, so it seems that this is a cycle, and the deer are very over hunted, and just because they sell unlimited permits, or multiple tags, the choice is ours, we don't have to shoot all the deer. the deer herd will rebound, and the T.B may always be here, but maybe not so abundant in the future.


Why would they operate on his hand. TB is a respatory problem


----------

